# Cm10 ALPHA vs Nightles?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Which is more stable? I came from a Nexus so I was spoiled with AOSP. The nightlies have some weird flickering issue every few minutes. Does the alpha have this as well?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I just installed the 20120822 nightly about an hour and it seems to be fixed. I'll have to mess with it some more to see if it starts flickering again.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

The last 2 alpha builds and the last nightly all flickers..... Where is the link for the nightlies? I can't find ittt

Sent from my T999 SGS3


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> The last 2 alpha builds and the last nightly all flickers..... Where is the link for the nightlies? I can't find ittt
> 
> Sent from my T999 SGS3


Lol dang fixed already! This might actually get me off of SynergyRom.

And here ya go,

http://get.cm/?device=d2vzw&type=nightly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

It took a few hours but I have seen a few flickers. It definitely isn't as bad, but still there


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.. Is there a nightly changelog anywhere?

Sent from my T999 SGS3


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> Thanks for the link.. Is there a nightly changelog anywhere?
> 
> Sent from my T999 SGS3


Yeah I saw it immediately after I flashed. It's lessened now but still there.

And the only thing I use for a changelog is the CM Gerrit

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Yeah I saw it immediately after I flashed. It's lessened now but still there.
> 
> And the only thing I use for a changelog is the CM Gerrit
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Go into settings and then turn on developer options, check the disable hardware overlays and the screen flicker should disappear.

I have been on the alpha 2 build for almost a week without any issues for the way I use my device..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Thanks for the link.. Is there a nightly changelog anywhere?
> 
> Sent from my T999 SGS3


http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#d2vzw/cm10/next

Changelog for each nightly and the next one


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I would flash nightlies over an alpha


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Grainosand said:


> Go into settings and then turn on developer options, check the disable hardware overlays and the screen flicker should disappear.
> 
> I have been on the alpha 2 build for almost a week without any issues for the way I use my device..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Really.. Hm, okay I restored my nandroid, let give it a go.

Does this have to be set on every boot? I remember having to on my Nexus


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Alpha over nightlies was true a couple of days ago but now the nightlies are better to go with and are very stable on my end


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Really.. Hm, okay I restored my nandroid, let give it a go.
> 
> Does this have to be set on every boot? I remember having to on my Nexus


for me. Yes it turns off after every boot


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

nightlies are always gonna be more up to date than alphas. that means more features, and potentially more bugs but the bugs will also be fixed much faster.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> nightlies are always gonna be more up to date than alphas. that means more features, and potentially more bugs but the bugs will also be fixed much faster.


True, but I remember for a while there was some code in the alphas not yet merged into the nightlies, but it looks like he got everything merged in now.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone else experiencing very random and non frequent reboots?

Sent from my T999 SGS3


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Anyone else experiencing very random and non frequent reboots?
> 
> Sent from my T999 SGS3


Not so far.. What your kernel settings?


----------

